# Is this joint design ok ?



## SubtleEpsilon (May 2, 2013)

I'm looking to make a dresser (dimensions ~ 60w x 48h x 20d). The corner joint I have in mind is shown in the first Sketchup figure. The second Sketchup figure is an exploded version of that joint showing how the two horizontal boards are connected with a half lap and the vertical segment is connected with a tenon. Yes, I actually do want the boards to extend past the joint but not much. It seems to me that this should be sufficient when all glued up but I thought I'd solicit the opinion of anyone else with a better idea/more experience to see how this might be done better.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There isn't much meat left after all that cutting so most of your strength will come from glue.


----------



## SubtleEpsilon (May 2, 2013)

That's kind of what I was thinking but since it's not a situation where you'll be moving something around a lot I'm wondering if that's really an issue. It's not a chair. I extended the tenon down thnking it would be better to have some interlocking contact between upper vertical rail and the left most rail.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You could slim down that tenon a bit, make it square. You have some nice projects under your belt, trust your instincts. It's only wood!


----------

